# Do your parents ever talk to you about sex?



## lookout (Oct 18, 2007)

Do your parents ever talk to you about sex?

Everybody's parents are different
some rely on the school system, some believe it to be a family matter..


----------



## Westside (Oct 18, 2007)

My parents never even talked about sex to me.  I'm 18, I left my parent's house already.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 18, 2007)

My parents never talked to me about sex.  The most my father ever said was, make sure you wear a condom, and I remember he told me about AIDS quite a bit so make sure I always cover up.  Other than that, not a word.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 18, 2007)

You should make this a poll.

And no, my parents don't. I don't have any questions either, so that's OK


----------



## Westside (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually my parents did talk about sex, but only the consequences.  Like for instance, in their case, I was it.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> My parents never talked to me about sex.Â The most my father ever said was, make sure you wear a condom, and I remember he told me about AIDS quite a bit so make sure I always cover up.Â Other than that, not a word.



Same here. After middle school they assumed I knew about it (after they had to sign some waiver thinger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2007)

well my dad had that chat with me when I was around 13. I had a pretty good idea what happened through science by that time though.


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope and my school sex ed. was lacking aswell.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 18, 2007)

I know all I need to know from TV!
..
...
....
Jk, and yes to the topic.... When I was about... 7 or 8. With stuff like childbirth, etc. But I already knew by then.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 18, 2007)

the internet told me first.

also movies.


kinda pieced it together.


----------



## JPH (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Actually my parents did talk about sex, but only the consequences.Â Like for instance, in their case, I was it.



I hope that was a joke?

Let's just say I had bad influences as a child (well, younger child considered to most of you guys) and was learning about it and looking at pr0n around when I was 8 (via the Internet)...

Unfortunately, I had to learn and see that stuff when I was younger. 
Maybe all little kids should have a definition of what it is - I've seen a pregnant 11 year old before!


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually my parents did talk about sex, but only the consequences.Â Like for instance, in their case, I was it.
> ...



I always wondered what was gonna happen when kids started growing up with the internet.  I look at it this way, when I was 8 it was 1992.  Porn was definitely not easy to come up on and I don't even think we had 56k at that point.

You were 8 in 2001, that blows me away.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obviously porn much easier to find at that point, though to be honest I have to ask.  Did you go in search of that or did it just pop up?  Cuz I didn't even know what porn was when I was 8.


----------



## Westside (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> ...


I found out about it through a popup in one of the ROM sites for Gameboy.  back then I was like "ZMOFG, look!  Pokeman blue on PC for free!!!  Wait, what this popup?  NOOOOO, it's a naked female!!!11!!!  runx0rz!!!1!!"  Seriously though, I was rather immature back then.


----------



## superrob (Oct 18, 2007)

Never but im only 14 years anyway.


----------



## lookout (Oct 18, 2007)

I learned sex education at primary School age 11.  ~ it only way to pass our science exam


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 18, 2007)

I got the "Birds & Bees" talk when i was young.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 18, 2007)

My g/f and I were talking about the ramifications of the internet and sexual curiosity. When I was a kid porn was really hard to come by...scoring some Playboys and Penthouses were a kids dream come true...shit Penthouse Stories which was all text was still something to hope for...these days Google is a 10 year olds best friend...which is kind of interesting to see who the next generation of adults will pan out?

As for me...no Mom and Dad never had any talks with me. I learned most of my stuff from the street...I actually learned about the human reproductive system from a book...I got no idea how old I was...late bloomer or a young criminal cause I remember doing a B&E on some rich dude and in his library I grabbed some sex books and scored his Playboy collection. The sex book about sperm was all cartoony which was funny to think some dude had it but it answered all my questions....and then having the Playboys only helped kill any questions a 10 year old might have. When I hit 12 and that first girl was ready I was locked, stocked, and ready to roll.

I'd have much rather had that book then a sit down with my dad any day.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah porn was rare when I was younger too..internet was not really around but luckily me and some mates found a big box of porn down at the beach when I was like 11, good times.

I was very curious when I was little and my parents answered most of my questions honestly so I had the talk when I was about 9 or 10 I think. Got really grossed out by it all.


----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2007)

nope, not mine....... not much in school either.... but Internet thought me a lot (and no i dont talk about porn.. haha.... I've been using the interwebbs for.. i think 13 years now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wiii!)


----------



## WK416 (Oct 18, 2007)

My mom told me once or twice. But my brain's safety functions have blocked it so I couldn't transcribe it even if I tried.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 18, 2007)

yeh, when I was 12
the next day at school, all my friends said they got the talk last night, we figured they synchronized it so we'd all talk about it at school the next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and I went to catholic high school, so I didn't learn shit there


----------



## cubin' (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> yeh, when I was 12
> the next day at school, all my friends said they got the talk last night, we figured they synchronized it so we'd all talk about it at school the next day
> 
> 
> ...




at one of my friend's catholic high school they had to practice putting a condom on a banana


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeh, when I was 12
> ...



That seems strange.  I thought Catholics were against contraceptives?


----------



## Zesto (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha, not really. But I've brought it up as a joke.

Porn was hard to find until I had a computer, but I still remember the way I found porn was through..sex.com


----------



## cubin' (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah, I think this school was just realistic. Not many catholics I know in Australia are against that kind of thing but perhaps that makes them not Catholic? I dunno.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope, never here. Although I'm only 13, har har. We've learned about it in sex-ed, and science class, but other than that, nowhere else (except for the sekrit places on the internet).


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> When I hit 12 and that first girl was ready I was locked, stocked, and ready to roll.








  A early bloomer i see?


Pop-ups was the way I learned about Porn...


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 18, 2007)

never not once


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> never not once


Same here, not even almost.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

my dad asked me to stop having sex in the bathroom with my girlfriend once.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> my dad asked me to stop having sex in the bathroom with my girlfriend once.


Aw man, I must have details.  Were you doing it when that happened or was it more like breakfast conversation?


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

lol, nah. Me and my dad were in the car just driving along and he was like, "oh btw, mum asked me to asked you to stop having sex in the bathroom"

Talking about sex with your gf's parents/family is awkard.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> lol, nah. Me and my dad were in the car just driving along and he was like, "oh btw, mum asked me to asked you to stop having sex in the bathroom"
> 
> Talking about sex with your gf's parents/family is awkard.



You mean you had to talk about sex with her parents.  I can't even imagine that.  It was awkward enough knowing that my grandparents could hear us through the wall and the comments they would make.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

well once, i accidently left the condom wrapper in my jeans pocket and then used thier washing machine....next day the family found it and decided to question us.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2007)

My parents never talked to me about sex.  Well, just ONE time .. my dad said "don't do anything stupid" ... and by that he meant "don't get a girl pregnant".  Cuz he saw a hickey on my neck, and he figured I was having sex.  I just replied "don't worry" ... and that was it.  That was 10 years ago ...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 19, 2007)

My folks did talk to me about this issue a few years back, but they were very brief.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

im open with my family...best way to be, i mean i asked my mum if she ever done anal once.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> My parents never talked to me about sex.Â Well, just ONE time .. my dad said "don't do anything stupid" ... and by that he meant "don't get a girl pregnant".Â Cuz he saw a hickey on my neck, and he figured I was having sex.Â I just replied "don't worry" ... and that was it.Â That was 10 years ago ...




When I got my first hickey I covered it with a bandaid and pretended I cut myself shaving  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mum: 'but you don't shave' 
Me: 'Well...err I was just practicing'
Mum: 'are you hiding a hickey christopher?' 
Me:....

how did she know >_


----------



## cubin' (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> im open with my family...best way to be, i mean i asked my mum if she ever done anal once.




jesus fucking christ....had she?


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

She said no...but i dunno lol. 

I hate hickies...they're annoying...one time i let a girl give me a lovebite on my cheek lol, i had to hide it with my hand all day, the looks and comments i got from every1 were unbearable.


----------



## amptor (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> My g/f and I were talking about the ramifications of the internet and sexual curiosity. When I was a kid porn was really hard to come by...scoring some Playboys and Penthouses were a kids dream come true...shit Penthouse Stories which was all text was still something to hope for...these days Google is a 10 year olds best friend...which is kind of interesting to see who the next generation of adults will pan out?
> 
> As for me...no Mom and Dad never had any talks with me. I learned most of my stuff from the street...I actually learned about the human reproductive system from a book...I got no idea how old I was...late bloomer or a young criminal cause I remember doing a B&E on some rich dude and in his library I grabbed some sex books and scored his Playboy collection. The sex book about sperm was all cartoony which was funny to think some dude had it but it answered all my questions....and then having the Playboys only helped kill any questions a 10 year old might have. When I hit 12 and that first girl was ready I was locked, stocked, and ready to roll.
> 
> I'd have much rather had that book then a sit down with my dad any day.




Yeah I've been thinking about that too.  I've met plenty of UK kids on games who frequent porn that are only 10 years old.  I can't say that is a good thing by any means.  I had a hard time finding magazines even throughout high school but bbses had some porn.  I managed to find that stuff by maybe 14 or 15, I guess that is an ok age though.  I mean, people were having kids in the dark ages at around 13 years old so I mean... compared to porn..it's still nudity when you're doing the deed anyways and plus back then their entertainment was really limited,  I wouldn't be surprised if there was a lot more group sex and shit like that, since today still sex is one of the marvels of man kind.

Well my dad had talks with me when I got a lot older and I didn't understand why.  It makes things worse at that age though because then you don't want to follow the stuff.  I've done enough dangerous shit with women but never had any kids thankfully..since I always get with the wrong one and women are out there to take you for your money these days no matter what race, age, or economic status you are.

But man... all I can really say about sex now is make sure it is with the right type of girl because otherwise you'll be sorry.  Best way to go is either wait until you know the girl real well like a few weeks at the least or if you need it right away, let it be a one time thing then separate and don't communicate any more.  Otherwise you are just asking for a world of pain and misery.  Trust me, diseases and pregnancy are good things to worry about but there is a bigger picture too.  Your brain can get fucked over by the wrong person.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My g/f and I were talking about the ramifications of the internet and sexual curiosity. When I was a kid porn was really hard to come by...scoring some Playboys and Penthouses were a kids dream come true...shit Penthouse Stories which was all text was still something to hope for...these days Google is a 10 year olds best friend...which is kind of interesting to see who the next generation of adults will pan out?
> ...



Nuh I don't reckon. I have no money and I've had a few girls like me very much. I'm no pimp but I doubt that all woman are after the $$$ some just want a root or someone to talk to.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 19, 2007)

I've noticed there are a lot of cynical people on here.  About relationships in particular.  I just got dumped out of nowhere a few weeks back by my best friend.  We were together about 2 years.  Sure I'm bitter, but I haven't given up hope as it seems many already have.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

They recently gave me "the talk" even though I'd known about it for like 4 years >_>


----------



## Samutz (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope. When I was in 7th grade, the school sent out forms in the mail to our parents for them to sign if they wanted us to participate in the Sex Ed class they were offering. I figured that they figured they wouldn't have to have "the talk" with me if I took the class.
Before that, I knew a little about sex, and knew it could get a girl pregnant, but I hadn't known about the details.


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> ...



Nope, not a pop-up. I was shown by a friend what it was.

My friend came over when we first got AOL and started looking up porn (and he must of been 10 or so at the time - his older brother must have shown him)

My knowledge about sex and shit continually increased over the years.

Oh, and this one time - my brother got caught at school on the computer searching Google for "Lindsay Lohan Nipple Slip" (we were at a Christian school too, then!).


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nuh I don't reckon. I have no money and I've had a few girls like me very much. I'm no pimp but I doubt that all woman are after the $$$ some just want a root or someone to talk to.



Women are like condoms man...they're either on your dick or in your wallet.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you don't have a girlfriend?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope, and I doubt they ever will. Thats just how my parents are it seems.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> I had a hard time finding magazines even throughout high school but bbses had some porn.Â I managed to find that stuff by maybe 14 or 15, I guess that is an ok age though.


I remember those days...I think I was 14 myself...had like a 30 pack of floppies with porn from the bbses...good times...sadly I didn't have a computer at the time so I often looked at my porn on the school computers.

As for the talk...
My dad often asked me if I got my "whistle wet".... then one day... at 12 I had the chance with my g/f....too bad I wussed out...I mean shit I didn't even hit puberty till at least 17..... but at the time I was 12...we are naked...she is like "you can if you want"....I'm all like "nah we can just lie together"....later that evening I go home....my dad is playing poker or doing something with his friends...and asks in front of all his friends if I "got my whistle wet yet"....frustrated and embarrassed...the very next day I roll out and have some awkward first time goodness then run home stick my finger in my dads face and say, "YES my whistle has been WET". Sadly I didn't realize I had been doing it wrong till I hit 15...guess a real father and son talk might have helped after all...then again from what I hear there are plenty of 30 year olds still doing in wrong LOL


----------



## square (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, my parents and I talk about sex, and I talk about sex with my daughter, can't be too prepared.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



nah not at the moment, i recently came out of a 19 month relationship. It was a joke man.


----------



## amptor (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a hard time finding magazines even throughout high school but bbses had some porn.Â I managed to find that stuff by maybe 14 or 15, I guess that is an ok age though.
> ...



Ya dude I think there was one floppy, I stored the rest on my PC until my brother came to stay for a while when his motorcycle broke down.  So I cleaned out the drive and then later wanted to double check and found his porn stash on there and deleted that too.  Also found him and his g/f looking at some nerdy ass star trek porn and was shocked, and ran out.  Then my brother started treating me like a little kid after that.  I was shocked because I saw a naked girl man, and I thought it was MY *.gif set that he was looking at and that I'd get in trouble.  Man that was shitty, I would've had more fun with my bro if that incident didn't happen, he made me pissed off at him for years beyond that.. family sucks!  glad I don't have kids lol.  Anyway I didn't get those talks and I overheard my dad talking to a friend of his about how he felt it wasn't really that necessary.  My dad is inconsistent, he changed his mind way later on and that was a bad idea.  Pretty much whenever it comes up, that means I am with the wrong woman to begin with.  I dunno why he likes the last one more than the one prior..they both are the SAME. heh.  well I remember the first chick I ever got with, I felt so happy with her and could still smell her on my fingers, it made me feel so good about life.  Too bad the girl didn't feel the same and wanted to just treat every guy like shit though.  I think women are a waste of time, I'm going to go buy some books.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 19, 2007)

No, my parents haven't. And I don't want them to.

- Sam


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 20, 2007)

no,no,no,no,no.
and i dont think they ever will.
i learnt about it from my friends.
and i it was in some books i read :S
and i was doing a french project at a guys house today
with 4 other guys
and they started talking about jacking off
awwkkkkwarrdd





im 14, btw


----------



## Tanas (Oct 20, 2007)

I think that parents who do are clueless.


----------



## lagman (Oct 20, 2007)

They did, when I was like 8, it certainly was weird, but I'm glad they did it, that kind of information never hurts.
Actually, it felt weirder when they did it again some years later -5 or 6- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure why.

Anyways:


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 20, 2007)

i had the talk when i was young


----------



## enigmaindex (Oct 20, 2007)

My dad tried talking to me about sex at the age 13-14. As soon as he said "penis" he couldn't stop laughing. Me and my dad are extremely immature. I then said "Dad don't worry about it, my friends and I know alot anyways". From that day on we still spill the dirty joke or two. And now im 16 and we still LOL at dirty jokes and i only get occasional warning "Don't get any chicks pregnant" when i go out to a party. The topic "sex" is still pretty relaxed with me and my dad, ultimately it comes down to trust and the few dirty jokes or two.


----------



## hanman (Oct 20, 2007)

a book (i forget the name) showed up on my bed one day.  it was written like a guy's diary; in fact,  i think it really was one.  pretty neat, actually.  was quite humorous and much more "racy" than i thought a book my parents got me would be.  i never did find out exactly who put the book there, or when.  my parents never mentioned it since.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 20, 2007)

OF COURSE NO !! 
WTF?....


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Oct 20, 2007)

my school gradually taught me more and more as I went from 4th to 10th grade.  My parents are Asian so i never got the talk. My sisters told me to use a condom though. awkward.


----------



## OSW (Oct 20, 2007)

when i was very young (pre 10 yrs old), my dad told me some basics. He's occasionally mentioned stuff since, but i figured out the advance stuff myself.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 20, 2007)

5 years of sex ed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Mum and Dad told me absolutely nothing


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 20, 2007)

My dad left it a bit late IMO. I was 14 when he gave me the talk that would help shape me into a man...

Dad: So, you're going out with a girl tonight?
Me: Yeah.
Dad: Do you know what you're doing?
Me: (looks at Dad)
Dad: (lifts his eyebrow)
Me: Yeah.
Dad: Good lad.







Two guys are drinking at a bar. One starts to insult the other one. He screams, “I slept with your mother!” The bar gets quiet as everyone listens to see what the other guy will do. The first again yells, “I SLEPT WITH YOUR MOTHER!” 

The other says, “Go home dad you’re drunk.”


----------



## Bryce (Oct 20, 2007)

I remember the first porno I watched. I almost gagged when I saw the "white liquid" come out. I was seriously disgusted for a while. I was about to vomit.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> no,no,no,no,no.
> and i dont think they ever will.
> i learnt about it from my friends.
> and i it was in some books i read :S
> ...



Get used to it, I'm with guys all the time and its like... dirty joke/sex related comment every other sentance when we are working or hanging out.


----------



## theorgan (Oct 20, 2007)

my grandma still asks me when i go to see her if i have been getting lucky lately.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

I never talked to my parents about it.
I learned in school and by reading books.

UGH. I hate men who think they know everything.
So you've been watching porn and think you know everything about sex?
Grabbing women's boobs and practically assaulting them usually doesn't do it.
I'm very, very worried about boys who learn by seeing porn..
I've experienced them, and never wished to see them again.

*Edit* I'm 22 now and living with my boyfriend. It would be pretty akward if my parents suddenly decided to start talking about sex now


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I never talked to my parents about it.
> I learned in school and by reading books.
> 
> UGH. I hate men who think they know everything.
> ...



Both me and my girlfriend "learns" some stuff from porn... but it's just to find "fun" new things to try out...
and ofcourse my girlfriend teaches me what she wants, and how she wants to be treated


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I never talked to my parents about it.
> I learned in school and by reading books.
> 
> UGH. I hate men who think they know everything.
> ...




Yeah I agree switchy..people who think porn is real life scare me very much. I can just imagine some dude basically copying what they see on their computer monitors for their first time and getting punched in the face or worse. Those poor girls who have to put up with that.


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 21, 2007)

Not really.

Me & my dad crack a joke or two about it sometimes, rarely though. Plus I never really found the need to talk about it, since these days at school you learn pretty much everything lol.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope. Nope.... and nope. Been thankful for sex ed in school but the tape I watched back then was horribly oudated. 

There's a condom in my wallet.... and it still hasn't been used after a year. Makes me wonder what it will be like if, by horrible chance I have a kid and I have to teach them about sex. Hopefully not but you can only use the stork excuse for so long.


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 21, 2007)

What's sex?


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I never talked to my parents about it.
> ...



Yes, you can learn fun things and porn doesn't have to be all that bad. I'm not an anti-porn person.
But porn is not sex-ed material!
It doesn't teach the respect necessary, and that's what some people lack.


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 21, 2007)

Well my mom is a biologist (actually a genetics expert but still has a wide biology background) so our sex talk were weired ( there was the normal ones but later in life they became like  a discussion about a theory {I know more about nerves ending hormmonal effects and chemical stracture of cell in that areas then you want to know}) .

Anyway I heared my dad talk about his faviority sex techs with my oldest brother which was hillarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( I wait till the day my mom will try to initiate a simmilar conversation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

They drilled the sex talk into me thru my elementary and middle school days.......


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I'll probably talk to my kids about sex, much better than getting their knowledge from some porno and trying to copy it...


----------



## zombielove (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Nope. Nope.... and nope. Been thankful for sex ed in school but the tape I watched back then was horribly oudated.
> 
> There's a condom in my wallet.... and it still hasn't been used after a year. Makes me wonder what it will be like if, by horrible chance I have a kid and I have to teach them about sex. Hopefully not but you can only use the stork excuse for so long.



Throw it away. You shouldn't keep condoms in your wallet. It'll heat up while in your pocket, which means it'll be weak and break easily.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Nope.... and nope. Been thankful for sex ed in school but the tape I watched back then was horribly oudated.
> ...




wow I never knew that. it explains so much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jk...I've never had any problems with that the very few times I've gotten the chance to use one


----------



## Harsky (Oct 21, 2007)

WAIT, SO SLAPPING A GIRLS ASS WHILE CALLING HER A SLUT IS A NO NO?

OH PORN, WHY MUST YOU BE FILLED WITH LIES?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

No sex talk for me yet.  The stuff they teach you at school is wonderful though!


----------



## Harsky (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> No sex talk for me yet.Â The stuff they teach you at school is wonderful though!


Got a bunch of volunteers from a local sex clinic to give us a talk about STDs and stuff. I asked if we get free condoms. They say, "no".


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

Lol, me too.  But they give us free condoms.


----------



## spas (Oct 21, 2007)

It was me who had to bring up the subject of what position I was conceived in.  The responce was:
"ermm not really sure more than likely a dirty sanchez"


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(KarmaUK @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> What's sex?Â


Get back to GameFAQs, seriously. Just go.

- Sam


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KarmaUK @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What's sex?Â
> ...








 i love this guy.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I never talked to my parents about it.
> I learned in school and by reading books.
> 
> UGH. I hate men who think they know everything.
> ...


Sex for both men and women can be a lot like video game preferences... FIRST OFF I AM NOT TRYING TO START ANY FANBOY FLAME WARS ... it is a metaphor here and each system's hardcoreness to sex ratio is based mainly off price...  but saying that every girl likes it soft and slow with a touch of eroticism is like saying every girl likes the Wii...sure there are a lot of those types out there but that doesn't classify every women as a Wii player. 

Those boys that slap tits and pull hair .... well there are girls out there that crave that shit... hell I was with a girl the other week who wanted me to choke her during the act. I'd guess you can consider her a PS3 player and the fact that I am more of a Xbox360 kinds guy with a hint of Wii....well it didn't work out too well... at first. I think the key to being a good lover is being attentive to your partners needs. 

You have Wii players, Xbox360 players, PS3 players, multi console players...and I guess for those who wait till marriage the NES players. When I have fun with a Wii player the important thing to do is start off as a Wii player....once she completes her level then kick on the 360 style so you can enjoy the game as much as her. If a guy who plays Wii 24/7 meets a 360 player or a god forbid a PS3 player ... well the chick will be left unimpressed with the Wii's lack of power.

Bottom line I have met girls who play Wii who are traumatized by gaming with PS3 players ... it took a lot (A LOT) of work for me to get them to enjoy the game again...and I have met girls who play PS3 who were unimpressed with my 360 esque game skills. Problem is when your unexperienced...a 360 gamer thinks he is "hardcore" till he meets someone who takes it up a level he never though was possible...and might even be intimidated by the PS3's totally different programing structure.... but in the end a good sexual partner is one who is not afraid to try doing what it takes to please his partner as long as nobody gets hurt.... and no scratches, whip marks, welts, tazer burns, or burns are left in visible places so both people can go to work the next day


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL you amuse me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ofcourse there are the ones who like it rough and the ones who don't.
But in the end, it still comes down to respect. If one likes it rough, and talks about it on beforehand, that's perfectly fine.

I was talking about the ones who don't have a clue what they're doing.
You know, handling nipples like they're radio buttons or something.

It all comes down to preference.
You know, I once had this guy who didn't have a CLUE what he was supposed to do.
He pulled down his pants, pulled down mine and went straight to go. "Jail. Do not pass go. Don't collect whatever it is you get when playing Monopoly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Or then there's: "SURPRISE! IM GOING FOR ANAL!"


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Or then there's: "SURPRISE! IM GOING FOR ANAL!"


If we are doing Monopoly metaphors then I think your referring to the "Chance" card .... unfortunately there is only two in a deck of like 50  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I think my worst Monopoly story is the gamer who wanted to play yet refused to let my race car move...even when it was my turn to roll the dice....


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 22, 2007)

weaponxxx wtf lmao

That metaphor was taking it a bit too far


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> You know, I once had this guy who didn't have a CLUE what he was supposed to do.
> He pulled down his pants, pulled down mine and went straight to go. "Jail. Do not pass go. Don't collect whatever it is you get when playing Monopoly
> 
> 
> ...



At least he didn't go for the Community Breast.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 22, 2007)

And decent men get free parking! woohoo


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 22, 2007)

i had to learn about it on the mean streets in the amish country.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> And decent men get free parking! woohoo


Wait... does that include parking in the rear?


----------



## omarroms (Oct 22, 2007)

parents never said anything, I learn from the web....................but is that a good thing?


----------



## Brouhaha (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah they told me all about the magic cabbage patch in the early 80s... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah seriously, all I was ever told was to put on my raining suit if it rained...


----------



## KarmaUK (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KarmaUK @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What's sex?Â
> ...


Seems you know little of irony.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope. School, friends, and the internet taught me everything. 

well my sister told me, " What ever you do, use a condom." came out of nowhere too


and my cousin said, "Let me tell you something, you get anyone pregnant, i will cut off your penis."


:|


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 6, 2007)

My parents never said anything. But I (and everyone else in class) knew all about it before the sex education in school startet.

Shits and giggles everytime we watched some educational movies in class.


----------

